# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  قوى ذاكرتك بالدجاج والبيض والسمك

## mohamed73

أثبتت مجموعة من الباحثين في جامعة بوسطن الأمريكية, أن الأطعمة الغذائية الغنية  بمادة الكولين وفيتامين "b" الموجودة في الدجاج والبيض والأسماك المملحة والبقوليات  كالفاصوليا, تعمل على تقوية الذاكرة وحماية المخ من أعراض الشيخوخة  المبكرة. 
وأكدت الباحثة "رودا أو" في صحيفة (ديلي ميل) البريطانية, أن  اختلاف النظام الغذائي الصحي الذي يتناوله الإنسان خلال حياته, يعمل على تقليل ظهور  أعراض الشيخوخة, خاصة في مرحلة منتصف العمر. 
وأشارت "رودا أو" الى أن النظام  الغذائي الخاص بوجبات دول البحر المتوسط من أفضل الأنظمة الغذائية التي تساعد على  تقوية الذاكرة, وذلك لاحتوائها على الدجاج والبيض والسمك والخضروات وزيت  الزيتون. 
وشملت الدراسة 1400 شخص تتراوح أعمارهم مابين 36 و83 عاما وخضعوا  إلي اختبارات الذاكرة والقدرات الإدراكية, وعمل أشعة على المخ بالرنين  المغناطيسي. 
وأثبتت الدراسة أن الأشخاص الذين يتناولون الأطعمة الغنية بمادة  الكولين وزيادة معدلاتها في أجسامهم لديهم قدرة عالية على اجتياز اختبارات الذكاء  عن غيرهم ممن لا يتناولون أطعمة غنية بفيتامين b"" والكولين. 
وأكد الخبراء  على ضرورة حصول الرجال على معدل لا يقل عن 550 مللي جراما من الكولين يوميا, في حين  أوصي النساء بالحصول على معدل لا يقل عن 425 مللى جراما، حتي يتجنبوا خطر الإصابة  بأمراض الزهايمر والسكتات الدماغية.

----------


## محمد السيد

*بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا على المعلومه*

----------

